# Car Cover for Mk3 TT



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Folks

Does anyone know of a good place on line to get a custom fit cover for the Mk 3? I need an indoor cover just to keep the dust off.

Thanks


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,look no further than these people,will customise to your requirements.

https://www.specialisedcovers.com/


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

I bought the genuine Audi TT mk3 cover form Shrewsbury Audi for £238.99 from ebay. Perfect.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Guys

I will follow up these ideas.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

ChrisTTS said:


> I bought the genuine Audi TT mk3 cover form Shrewsbury Audi for £238.99 from ebay. Perfect.


Do you still have a link to the ebay item thanks


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi there

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161525790770

still have 9 left


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

leopard said:


> Yep,look no further than these people,will customise to your requirements.
> 
> https://www.specialisedcovers.com/


A good tip - thanks.

Just ordered one for my cat


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Me too. Went for a custom design red and grey to match the car with Audi logo.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nice one guys,I've used them for years and you won't be disappointed.They are the oem
manufacturers.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

View attachment tt cover info.pdf-906639310tt cover info.pdf
Thanks for the info . Part number for the Tt mk3 roadster is 
8S7061205 for the coupe its 8S8061205
Just ordered mine from Aberdeen Audi for £205 this inc 15% disc
Off the retail price .


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Mine is now on its way to Italy and due to arrive on Friday. Great service and communication so far.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good

Make sure to post some pictures when you receive it


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

leopard said:


> Good
> 
> Make sure to post some pictures when you receive it


Will do, but of course I still don't have the car. Build week 40 is the current forecast although I am hoping this will move forward after the factory re opens.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Received mine a few days ago, but have not yet had it on the car.

The quality of the material seems very nice though. The inside is very much like microfiber cloth.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi all

Cover pic


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi all
> 
> Cover pic


Just loving your garage dude, wish mine was that tidy, oh loving the car cover to (NICE).


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll just leave these here:
http://www.pistonheads.com/Gassing/topi ... &t=1310111
http://passionford.com/forum/pictures-v ... -help.html
http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/31 ... car-cover/


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dash said:


> I'll just leave these here:
> http://www.pistonheads.com/Gassing/topi ... &t=1310111
> http://passionford.com/forum/pictures-v ... -help.html
> http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/31 ... car-cover/


Agree partly,just depends on what quality you buy.The high end ones are lined and made from a breathable gore-tex type material.All I can say is I've used both indoor and out door covers over the years and never had any problems.If you use a cheap cover then you're asking for problems.

Also never put a cover on a dirty car as this will effectively sandpaper the paintwork.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Dash said:


> I'll just leave these here:
> http://www.pistonheads.com/Gassing/topi ... &t=1310111
> http://passionford.com/forum/pictures-v ... -help.html
> http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/31 ... car-cover/


I would never use an outdoor car cover as I have seen how much damage they can do - even if they are of good quality. Wind, rain and dust/dirt is a very bad combination on a car with any kind of car cover on, and very difficult to avoid if the car is outdoors.

Indoors with a good quality breathable cover, no wind and rain and a clean car is something very different.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You'll have to excuse my ignorance, but what's the point of a car cover if the car is already indoors?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Dash said:


> You'll have to excuse my ignorance, but what's the point of a car cover if the car is already indoors?


Hi, Dust & it looks even worse under artificial light.
I have a big cotton sheet to cover mine but only when it is spotlessly clean... Not a daily TT obviously.
Hoggy.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Dash said:


> You'll have to excuse my ignorance, but what's the point of a car cover if the car is already indoors?


If you have seen a car sitting indoors in a garage for a couple of months (winter time), you would know the answere :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, I've never been in a position to leave a car sat around for months on end.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

leopard said:


> Good
> 
> Make sure to post some pictures when you receive it


It took some time, but here are some pics (not the best quality pics, but it gives an idea of how it looks and fits). Got the cover someweeks back and after washing the car this weekend I thought I should try it on. It will be very good for winter storage in the garage 

Very happy with fit and quality. It's a kind of microfiber on the inside and of breathable fabric.





































I can highly recomend the Product, so thanks for the advice Leopard !


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'm pleased that you're happy Arne,thanks for sharing


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I am on the look out for a cover & finding it difficult to source one online, anyone seen any lately?


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

I have one from cover your car which is meant to be for the TTMK3 it is four layers thick soft on the inside and weather proof on the out. Front fits well but rear seems a bit 'baggy. That said it covers the car well and is secured underneath by straps and stayed on in the recent gales whilst I was away. All packs away into a nice carry bag

Mine will be available in a couple of weeks time as the TTS is going if you want to make me an offer?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Arne said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Yep,look no further than these people,will customise to your requirements.
> ...


thats just cruel. Is it a lion?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

GrantTTS said:


> I have one from cover your car which is meant to be for the TTMK3 it is four layers thick soft on the inside and weather proof on the out. Front fits well but rear seems a bit 'baggy. That said it covers the car well and is secured underneath by straps and stayed on in the recent gales whilst I was away. All packs away into a nice carry bag
> 
> Mine will be available in a couple of weeks time as the TTS is going if you want to make me an offer?


Thanks, but I should have made myself clear I am looking for an indoor cover.


----------



## actd (Aug 20, 2019)

Reviving an old thread, but looking for ideas - I was toying with an outside cover, but someone confirmed my fears about what it can do to the paintwork (presumably when the cover is put on when the car is wet/dirty) - problem I had last year is that when the weather is below freezing, the side window mechanism freezes, and won't close fully when the door is closed - so the door won't latch closed properly until it's thawed out (usually about 5 - 10 minutes drive - not exactly fun with the door open warning going off). Are there any solutions to this? I considered a half cover, but I think the straps would damage the paintwork even more than a full cover.

This is a 2016 Mk3 if that makes a difference - my next house move will definitely have a garage as one of the requirements.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I do have a garage, so I bought a genuine Audi Sport indoor cover, but they produce also outdoor ones, despite not available for all countries
https://parts.audiusa.com/accessories/A ... overs.html


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

actd said:


> Reviving an old thread, but looking for ideas - I was toying with an outside cover, but someone confirmed my fears about what it can do to the paintwork (presumably when the cover is put on when the car is wet/dirty) - problem I had last year is that when the weather is below freezing, the side window mechanism freezes, and won't close fully when the door is closed - so the door won't latch closed properly until it's thawed out (usually about 5 - 10 minutes drive - not exactly fun with the door open warning going off). Are there any solutions to this? I considered a half cover, but I think the straps would damage the paintwork even more than a full cover.
> 
> This is a 2016 Mk3 if that makes a difference - my next house move will definitely have a garage as one of the requirements.


Thread is certainly being resuscitated, not sure about revived though 

You were told correctly about a cover on a dirty car. If you intend to use a cover the car has to be spotless but it doesn't matter if it's wet as the the car will still breath due to the microporous qualities off the fabric. In fact the best method is to wash the car first before using the cover.

The cover I recommended originally, has about 4 straps that go under the car and keep it nice and tight so there's no abrasion risk but it is a ballache to take the cover on and off and keep the fleece liner away from gravel and dirt so always best to get a hand putting it on and off and storing the thing upside down which needs a garage :lol: It is second best to a garage to which you can then you can use an indoor cover that just glides on..

There is a whole thread about sticking windows and doors and may be revived about.....

now.


----------



## actd (Aug 20, 2019)

leopard said:


> There is a whole thread about sticking windows and doors and may be revived about.....
> 
> now.


 :lol: :lol: 
Yes, just found that - looks like a can of wd40 silicone may be the best option


----------

